# Craftsman Rout-A-Signer



## AmyCan (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello,
I have recently inherited a Craftsman Rout-A-Signer model #9 2572. Unfortunately, there is no paperwork or instruction manuals to go with it. Any suggestions about this tools capabiities? I would love to start experimenting with it.
Thank you,
Amy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Amy

You can get the manual on the forum but like they say a picture is worth a 1000 words it's not for the Craftsman but it will help you get it down.

1298 Pantograph from Milescraft - YouTube

free Templates/Stencils below
http://www.milescraft.com/product/1298.html
=====



AmyCan said:


> Hello,
> I have recently inherited a Craftsman Rout-A-Signer model #9 2572. Unfortunately, there is no paperwork or instruction manuals to go with it. Any suggestions about this tools capabiities? I would love to start experimenting with it.
> Thank you,
> Amy


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

delete this


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

http://www.routerforums.com/craftsman-manuals/28050-2572-rout-signer.html


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Amy,

http://www.routerforums.com/craftsman-manuals/28050-2572-rout-signer.html

Mike


----------

